# Gbatemp Gang Garrison 2 night



## zeromac (May 2, 2010)

It's finally time for some pixallated DEATH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For those of you who do not know what Gang Garrison 2 is please refer to This thread
Gang Garrison 2 is basically a pixalated, 2D version of Team Fortress 2 but still a hell of a lot of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can play as all 8 of the characters including the spy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So come one come all and join in for some fun where we play non-stop bloody action!

The time and date will be this time: Time

Here is the download link to Gang Garrison 2: Download link





 (be sure to update the game when your finished installing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Servername for the night will be: * gbatemp.net *
The password for the night will be: *gbatemp*
Port for the night will be: *8190*
Well i hope all of you can make it for some pixalated gore and blood! 
I would also appreciate it if you guys set your nicknames to your gbatemp nick names, it's just that more fun when you know your killing minox


----------



## JoyConG (May 2, 2010)

This game is alot of fun, sorry if I missed the night


----------



## BoxShot (May 2, 2010)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> This game is alot of fun, sorry if I missed the night


? Its like 4 days from now.

Again I won't be joining due to terrible timing. (Midnight on Tuesday/Wednesday)


----------



## mrfatso (May 2, 2010)

it's wednesday 6pm which is fine by me


----------



## DemonicChocobo (May 2, 2010)

Ugh, 3 AM on Wednesday. I happened to be half decent at this game too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well.


----------



## lolzed (May 2, 2010)

what games we playin?IRC?Team making?or just random?Also you forgot the IP and server names(which i suppose,is gbatemp.net)

EDIT: just so you know,I scored second when using Spy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,32 points(or so)


----------



## zeromac (May 2, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> what games we playin?IRC?Team making?or just random?Also you forgot the IP and server names(which i suppose,is gbatemp.net)
> 
> EDIT: just so you know,I scored second when using Spy
> 
> ...


Ah thanks, added the port and server name

Come on IRC if you want i suppose 
Ill be on #gbatemp.net


----------



## rockstar99 (May 2, 2010)

Lol im kinda noob but im in, how do i change my char?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Crap, I won't be able to join in on the fun, it's noon then and I'll still be in class D:


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2010)

I Would Join But Its 11am London Time, SCHOOL


----------



## Sterling (May 2, 2010)

This game looks kind of like Soldat.


----------



## myuusmeow (May 2, 2010)

I'd love to play but its at 3:00AM for me. Damn time zones!

Also there's 9 characters, not 8


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2010)

Sadly I won't be able to join, I'll be busy presenting my school project at that time. Oh well, maybe some other time.


----------



## TheWingless (May 2, 2010)

So, everyone's posting their schedules here, huh? *Writes down your schedules*

It'll be 5 AM here in Texas! I can't wake up that early!


----------



## iFish (May 2, 2010)

i might just join in. but how powerfull does my pc have t be?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> i might just join in. but how powerfull does my pc have t be?


It'll work on any PC.
Even a shitty one!


----------



## Goli (May 2, 2010)

I hope I can join for real this time...
I couldn't join yesterday to the Blur night because of unexpected, but nice visits.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 2, 2010)

Oh you Australians! Always playing games at the craziest times!


----------



## iFish (May 2, 2010)

OSHI!!

6:00 AM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if i am up that early playing games my mom and dad would call me a geek and like take all my pcs away for like a week saying i have a problem with the computer


----------



## Edgedancer (May 2, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Oh you Australians! Always playing games at the craziest times!


Well you Americans dont make it easy for us Astralians to join in with your XBL nights. I couldn't sleep in yesterday because of Blur.


----------



## anime4ever (May 2, 2010)

Someone want to play live?


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (May 3, 2010)

just like the Australians to leave America and Europe out of their game playin...


perhaps we could have a second time for the rest of us to play?

(or have the "game night" last for like 12 hours)


----------



## Santee (May 3, 2010)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> just like the Australians to leave America and Europe out of their game playin...
> 
> 
> perhaps we could have a second time for the rest of us to play?
> ...


Good idea since 6am is precious sleeping time for me.


----------



## mrfatso (May 3, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Lol im kinda noob but im in, how do i change my char?



If i remember, you have to press m or was it n? and next a panel of characters will appear.

Also, yay, another noob to joined up with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let's go and be shields for our team mates


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 3, 2010)

Aw. Yeah, pretty early/late time for meee. I never knew this existed though! Maybe some other time then!


----------



## Goli (May 3, 2010)

HUH?
Actually, forget it!
It's @ 6:00 in my time, oh well!


----------



## lolzed (May 3, 2010)

quick guide(to those who don't know)
N=change team
M=change class
E=request heal(bubble box comes up with red cross on it)
ZXC=other smileys which may help out(not really)





 the extra character


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 3, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually playing it for like 5 minutes and then my computer shut down >.


----------



## rikuumi (May 3, 2010)

Lol that game is so hilarious


----------



## IzzehO (May 3, 2010)

Hmm.. Aussie hosted? Finally something with a decent ping perhaps! I'm at the GC so it'll be right on 8 PM for me. Should be able to join in. Will we be meeting in IRC first or anything? or just diving right in?

I'm not sure what the deal is, but chances are the server will still be up for a few hours proceeding that time. So it'll be 8-9 am for you Americans.. come jump in for some before work fun!


----------



## zeromac (May 3, 2010)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Aussie hosted? Finally something with a decent ping perhaps! I'm at the GC so it'll be right on 8 PM for me. Should be able to join in. Will we be meeting in IRC first or anything? or just diving right in?
> 
> I'm not sure what the deal is, but chances are the server will still be up for a few hours proceeding that time. So it'll be 8-9 am for you Americans.. come jump in for some before work fun!


Yea i'll keep the server up and running for quite a while if you silly americans want to join in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remember the server has a password on it


----------



## IzzehO (May 3, 2010)

Lol, just had a play of the game. Certainly a bit of fun.. I'm sure it will be more fun when I'm not getting 500+ ping


----------



## BoxShot (May 3, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> IzzehO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you keep it up for mmm lets say for another 15 or so hours after you start. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would be when I could play.


----------



## zeromac (May 3, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea why not, I mean the normal start time will be 8PM Aussie time but i'll keep the server open so anyone here can join and play againest eachother


----------



## naglaro00 (May 3, 2010)

Oh goodie 6 PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any requirements to join? I may have to set up IRC if required


----------



## Kwartel (May 3, 2010)

Me want to join!!!
I've got vacation and the server is starting at 12.00 AM. I've got nothing planned at that time/place


----------



## zeromac (May 3, 2010)

There are no requirments to join, you can come late if you want but if more people are on time, the quicker a game will get started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I set it to cycle through maps and i think it cycle throughs  (modes?)


----------



## EMP Knightmare (May 3, 2010)

I'll be playing this for sure, but damn 6 in the morning!


----------



## fairlyevenparents (May 3, 2010)

I'd love to play it but its so laggy on my computer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so i can't even keep up with the other players.
It keeps repeating my commands like, it'll keep moving after i stop and keep shootting after i stop.


----------



## anime4ever (May 4, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> I'd love to play it but its so laggy on my computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of the server your on.

Don't take one with over 50 ping.
If there is.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (May 4, 2010)

DAMIIIIIT! im REALLY good at gang garrison (much more than i am at tf2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) too bad it's at 3:00 am for me. it woud be awesome if another night could be held to cater to people in south/north america (preferably west coast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

if the server is open for another 6 hours... ill be on then... anyone from north America want to join me?


----------



## fairlyevenparents (May 4, 2010)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> zuriel102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i remember playing with you except my name was player....you killed me about 20 times -_- lol
What's ping?


----------



## Twiffles (May 4, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> What's ping?


What is ping?

I suppose I can _try_ to get on. Unless I get bogged down with more work which probably will happen.
I haven't played Gang Garrison in a loooong time.


----------



## KapuBen (May 4, 2010)

I may come, but not at the start because it will be 12:00 in my country


----------



## zeromac (May 4, 2010)

Don't be too stressed if you can't attend this night guys cos I'm definatly going to host another night that hopefully caters to more timezones


----------



## anime4ever (May 5, 2010)

Someone want to play?
I'm in Canada.


----------



## clonesniper666 (May 5, 2010)

Strangely this time works for me, only because I still have classes. Awesome game as well downloaded it yesterday and it is quite fun, hope to see some tempers playing  tomorrow.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 5, 2010)

I've been playing at random breaks when I'm just bored... If you see me around, drop me a... wave/smile/anything :] I go by Tinyt~ I kind of suck though so I just stick to being a medic or something..


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

Just a reminder that in 3 hours and 30 minutes we will be having our first Gang Garrison 2 night


----------



## naglaro00 (May 5, 2010)

15 MINUTES


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

Starting abit early for those who want to start now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Server is up and I'm waiting


----------



## lolzed (May 5, 2010)

lol zeromac


----------



## naglaro00 (May 5, 2010)

Augh
"Connection Failed"
>


nvm

I can't move o.o


----------



## lolzed (May 5, 2010)

server is a bit laggy


----------



## naglaro00 (May 5, 2010)

I keep disconnecting D:
My internet sucks


----------



## Fat D (May 5, 2010)

The lag really hurt the enjoyment. Even if I was apparently doing comparatively well.


----------



## lolzed (May 5, 2010)

Fat D said:
			
		

> The lag really hurt the enjoyment. Even if I was apparently doing comparatively well.


it wasnt laggy anymore,try again


----------



## supervenice (May 5, 2010)

i'll reconnect again..blu team kinda suck.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 5, 2010)

blah still lags for me


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

shit, i forgotten about it...

edit: damn, i seem to be having trouble connecting with the server lobby


----------



## Fat D (May 5, 2010)

Even with noone else, it still lags.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 5, 2010)

Meh.. would love to play but it lags waaay too much


----------



## Kwartel (May 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Meh.. would love to play but it lags waaay too much


+1 The frameskips are way to bad


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

rockstar, my shield buddy, where are u?


----------



## Brocktree (May 5, 2010)

Where is everyone? I only saw zeromax and mrfatso.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 5, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> rockstar, my shield buddy, where are u?


lol is it still lagging?


----------



## Law (May 5, 2010)

Maybe get an american to host it using real internet next time instead of whatever you aussies use.


----------



## zeromac (May 5, 2010)

Well I'm going to leave the server on so you non Aussies can have your matches at friendler times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to bed


----------



## mrfatso (May 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, i am still having delay, but that aint killing me, i was still able to kill a few guys and as usual get killed, but it isnt that bad.

edit: where's everyone? So far, the only guys that i saw are nicknamed: Lemon, justinkiller, zeromac and hex__ (sorry for forgetting how to spell your nick)


----------



## Brocktree (May 5, 2010)

Gnites. Well that was fun. Thanks


----------



## Fat D (May 5, 2010)

Only for Australians, I would guess. The rest of the world had to suffer from a slight lag that really hurt gameplay, so I am sorry to say that I will have to prefer more local opportunities. Thank you for introducing us to the game, though.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (May 5, 2010)

I saw no one on around 10 est, so i went into the always awesome normal gravity server, but there was an unnamed demoman player who could undoubtedly see me as a cloaked spy. At first I thought it was a teammate tipping him off (as there was a friendly demo and enemy medic hanging out within viewing distance) but the cheater kept attacking me EXACTLY wherever I stood when we were alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He could have at least been less conspicuous if he just played as a character that could shoot.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (May 5, 2010)

Are we doing this again, i wish it wasn't laggy =(


----------



## IzzehO (May 6, 2010)

How'd the night end up going for Aussies? I couldn't make it as I had to work. Again next week perhaps?


----------



## mrfatso (May 6, 2010)

hope so, and i hope there are more guys in there, it gotten so quiet, i just quitted.


----------



## IzzehO (May 6, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> hope so, and i hope there are more guys in there, it gotten so quiet, i just quitted.



It's still up? I tried connecting earlier and it wouldn't work.


----------

